# Sony HD TV - Is it dead



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I have had a Sony SXRD 50" rear projection TV since April of 2006. This morning when I went to turn it on I got a picture for about 1/2 second then the power/standby light starts blinking red 4 times, stops for a few seconds then repeats itself. The TV has a short history of problems. After about 1 year the optic block had to be replaced then about 6 months ago the picture got dark. I found out the optic block was a mfg. defect and the dark picture was the lamp. When the lamp went there was no warning and the "replace lamp light" never came on. Back to today. I have unpluged the set and waited for about 10 minutes, turned it back on and again 1/2 second of picture, pic loss, 4 bilinks of red light. If I let it set pluged in the red light does it 4 blinks about every 15 seconds. Anyone have any ideas on what may be wrong?::


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know but it definitely sounds like something you can't fix by unplugging or kicking it. With my limited knowledge of electronics I would guess that one of the circuit boards may have a short in it, hence the half-second of picture before it shorts out. Either way, you're in for a service call.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

> I don't know but it definitely sounds like something you can't fix by unplugging or kicking


I'm thinking more along the lines of a 12 guage. I have tried unplugging with no luck. I have the extened warranty until 4/2010 with Best Buy. They have a "no lemon" thing in the warranty. The claim is a replacement after 3 problems, thing is this TV is no longer made.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Steve H said:


> I'm thinking more along the lines of a 12 guage. I have tried unplugging with no luck. I have the extened warranty until 4/2010 with Best Buy. They have a "no lemon" thing in the warranty. The claim is a replacement after 3 problems, thing is this TV is no longer made.


If the TV is no longer made, then they would have to replace it with a comparable model.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Steve H said:


> I'm thinking more along the lines of a 12 guage. I have tried unplugging with no luck. I have the extened warranty until 4/2010 with Best Buy. They have a "no lemon" thing in the warranty. The claim is a replacement after 3 problems, thing is this TV is no longer made.


Typically they will replace it with a comparible model (normally whatever took it's place within the same brand), or issue you a full in store credit in the amount you paid for the set origionally (which would yield you better since the prices of new sets have dropped significantly since you purchased).

HOWEVER; most warranties are writtrwen in such a way as it has to be fixed *3 times for the same exact issue *in order to be replaced though the clause in the warranty. See your specific warranty for it's outline on replacement proceedures.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Don't hesitate to call them, if the part that it needs exceeds the price of the TV they will replace it. Just because the TV you have is not made anymore does not mean that they don't have to replace it. When you purchased the warrenty you were buying proof you would have a working TV until 4/2010. Make sure they live up to their part of the deal.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

jclewter79 said:


> Don't hesitate to call them, if the part that it needs exceeds the price of the TV they will replace it. Just because the TV you have is not made anymore does not mean that they don't have to replace it. When you purchased the warrenty you were buying proof you would have a working TV until 4/2010. Make sure they live up to their part of the deal.


I have called them and I don't qualify for the "lemon deal" yet. It's after the third repair. The cost of the TV when I bought it was ~$3500.00 Now I see the Sony Bravia 1080p 120Hz at Costco for $2250 This may get interesting.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

here is a couple thngs i found that may help.....appears the fan may
be frozen up....

Posted by Guest on Oct 05, 2008
Same problem: red standby light blinks four times. Service manual says a fan is stopped. I did notice one time when it shut off that the large exhaust fan in the back was not running. I ordered a replacement fan and will see if that fixes it. I did just have the OB replaced a few weeks ago, so this is a bit upsetting.

Posted by Guest on Sep 29, 2008

same issue. 4 red blinking light flashes. 50" SXRD. Big fan does not move. Blew out with air compressor and works again. Will nurse along and if cleaning does not fix long term, will buy the fan. Thanks for all the suggestions. I did replace the bulb. Costs about $120 on bulbsolutions website. Tom

or this link... http://hdguru.com/sony-addresses-its-sxrd-hdtv-reliablity-issue/99/


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

If mine is dead this is the one I'm thinking about:

Sony Bravia KDL52WL140 52” Motionflow™ 120Hz 1080p LCD HDTV with The BRAVIA® Internet Video Link DMX-NV1 module


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

> Big fan does not move


That just rang a bell.................I have not heard the fan in quite a while!!!!


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

hopefully that will get you up & running for a while maybe


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!

I went out to the shop and got my air tank, blew air thru the fan openings and BINGO it works. I'll still have the warranty service call done just to make sure and maybe they will replace the fan. I checked the settings and I had the high altiutide setting off, turned it back on maybe that will make a difference. Reason it was shut of was the fan is too noisy.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Steve H said:


> Now I see the Sony Bravia 1080p 120Hz at Costco for $2250 This may get interesting.


Apparently you haven't learned anything about buying Sony in the last two years.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

harsh said:


> Apparently you haven't learned anything about buying Sony in the last two years.


I have had three other Sony's with zero problems. IMHO Sony just plain old screwed up on the SXRD design and using outsourced componets in it.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Steve H said:


> AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I went out to the shop and got my air tank, blew air thru the fan openings and BINGO it works. I'll still have the warranty service call done just to make sure and maybe they will replace the fan. I checked the settings and I had the high altiutide setting off, turned it back on maybe that will make a difference. Reason it was shut of was the fan is too noisy.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I want to make sure I understood the last line. You manually turned the fan off because it was too noisy? I didn't think you could do that with that TV.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

durl said:


> I want to make sure I understood the last line. You manually turned the fan off because it was too noisy? I didn't think you could do that with that TV.


Yes you can shut it off with the high altitude selection in the menu.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

It seems that would be bad for the bulb.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

durl said:


> It seems that would be bad for the bulb.


I think the book says the break off point is 6000 ft.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

Steve H said:


> AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I went out to the shop and got my air tank, blew air thru the fan openings and BINGO it works. I'll still have the warranty service call done just to make sure and maybe they will replace the fan. I checked the settings and I had the high altiutide setting off, turned it back on maybe that will make a difference. Reason it was shut of was the fan is too noisy.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


you're welcome 

maybe right before or after Christmas you can get a better
deal on the HDTV you want....


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

Steve H said:


> Yes you can shut it off with the high altitude selection in the menu.


my KDS 60A3000 has that setting also if one wants to use it
in high elevation....but this model i can't hear the fan anyway...
they must have improved from 2006 to 07 models...


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Yesterday I wpoke with the shop that does the warranty work around here and was told they have had to replace several of the fans in my model. They put one on order for me.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

Steve H said:


> Yesterday I wpoke with the shop that does the warranty work around here and was told they have had to replace several of the fans in my model. They put one on order for me.


good news....hope all works out good


----------

